# Are they making new army books



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

When 8th comes out are they making new army books or are the current ones good?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

they will be doing new books at some point, but until then your current book is still good to go. it will be a case of wait and see what order the books come out, as theres a few rumors going around that TK's are the next book to be done, followed by ogres (which be handy for my ogres)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Defiantely need to do some reworking on the current army books, and add in some erratta, so they will be along eventually. Ogre's for instance need to add in the 'Stomp' rule they've now got as monsterous infantry for instance... so I'd hope their book is soonish.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool thanks I just bought my Orc & Gobbo book last year


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

The new FAQs are available now for download on GW's website. They update all the army books for 8th ed.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

fynn said:


> they will be doing new books at some point, but until then your current book is still good to go. it will be a case of wait and see what order the books come out, as theres a few rumors going around that TK's are the next book to be done


That's good news, they do now have the oldest army book on the shelf and really do show it (skellies at twice the price of a Vampire counts skellie and about 1.5x the cost of everyone else's basic troops is rather annoying). It would also be nice to have a proper skeleton kit, as half the sprue is only really suitable for Vampire Counts.

...AND PLASTIC TOMB GUARD*!

*please :biggrin:


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Rumour has it that the next warhammer army to be released will be Tomb Kings. This does also include a rumour of a flying sphinx model.


----------

